# Think I'll Live In The Trailer For A While



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My wife and I have discovered our house has been used by termites as an all you can eat buffet. Thankfully we have a full termite bond so this is coming out of someone else's pocket BUT we still have to disclose it when we eventually sell the house. Bummer.




































Efficient little bast***s aren't they?

Reverie


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

OUCH!







We found those little varmints in our laundry room a few years ago.







Thank goodness you have coverage for the damage!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

About five years ago, I was sitting on my back patio, when all of a sudden, thousands (I guess) of these little winged creatures fly out of the wall in my garage!!! I immdeialtey call an exterminator who confirmed termites. House treated and inspected anuualy now, but I wonder just how infestatious they were before we discovered them.









Now, I seemed to be plagued by these little bitty gnats. We brought in some fruit last week for a birthday party and some of the fruit was a little over-ripe. Can't seem to get rid of the darn things!

I'm almost looking forward to selling this place and moving into a big 5er. Except my swimming pool won't fit!!









Reverie, hope things go well with your "remodel."

Mark


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Hungry they were.

Sure glad I live where I don't have to worry about those buggers.

Now carpenter ants is another story.

Hopefully your repair will go well


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear/read/see... whatever







about your infestation mess. We had to have our kitchen redone a few years ago due to water damage & rot. No bugs, just mold. Just try to smile and remind yourself, this too shall pass! (pain in the _ss at the moment though)









Best of Luck with it.









Dreamtimers


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

The other day we moved a block out from under the Outback and it was covered in what looked like termites. They were those ants that resemble termites but I remember telling dh that termites would starve to death trying to live off the camper (all aluminum). It was a litttle frightening remembering all the trouble people down south had with termites- don't hear about them up here in the colder dry north.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I don't know about the rest of the Northeast, but Connecticut is subject to termites, as well as carpenter ants.

One of the guys I work with is doing a remodel of his house and discovered termites, and their associated damage. When I put a deck on the house a few years ago, I had to replace some of the box joist for the second floor as well as some sheathing due to carpenter ants.

I don't wish them on anybody.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Regarding camper and bugs. I use a good lawn bug killer heavy where I park the camper and when I camp, I spray stuff around tires, stabilizers, electric, water and cable hook ups. In Myrtle Beach you could watch the ants walk up your electric line and in.

Reverie, hope the fix will not take long. On the up side you can sit in the trailer and think of the next mod to do.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with the repairs. Those darn bugs sure were hungry.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

HOLY SMOKES! Man those nasty little things sure are aweful. Hope everything gets repaired quick and painlessly!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Geez man, sorry about that. Looks like a good excuse for 
a road trip and a get away!








Hope it's quickly repaired.
Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your nasty little bugs.







I hope the repair goes well.

I suggest hire someone for the repairs and you and your family go camping in the Outback. Less stress this way









Thor


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

i am so sorry about your house but am glad you are covered. we just moved to Vermont 5 years ago from Woodstock, GA. our house also had termites and it was a pain. i was born and raised in the south but that is one thing that i do not miss. good luck to you and glad to hear from a fellow-GA'er! action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad they didn't eat your computer!

Good luck with repairs...HOTEL OUTBACK always has vacancies!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear what those little pest did to your house.
Hope you get it all repaired without to much stress.
Don


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

That's a shame.

I remember back in Baton Rouge they had Formosan termites. Couldn't buy insurance against those things. Made the local bugs look like they were on Atkins.

I have Sentricon around my house now. Even put a couple of bait stations around where I park the Outback. No point in taking chances.

Good luck with the remodel!


----------

